# hadrians wall



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hello all,
off to northumberland in mid september and was looking to visit hadrians wall . were is the best place to view and park the camper for easy access dont mind paying as long as it goes to the walls up keep
tramp


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

My sister went to Vindolanda but have no idea if it is anywhere near where you going to be as my geography is really pretty wubbish!! She said it was great, she is a history teacher and had always wanted to go there.


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

I've just returned from Vindolanda, too, and it was certainly worth the visit (not least due to the museum of artefacts which have been retrieved from the site). However, it isn't the Roman Wall, as such. It's the remnants of all sorts of buildings, because soldiers and their families lived there. But the wall itself is a few miles away and we didn't get to see it. Vindolanda is halfway between Newcastle and Carlisle, at Haltwhistle. We stayed on the C&CC site nearby.

Shaun


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Tramp,there's a couple of good carparks with access to the wall,can't remember exact locations though sorry,I'll ask my ol'man when Im on the phone next,even though he's 40 years older than me his memory is so much better :? Vindolanda that Carol mentioned is an old roman fort,one of the best on the wall I think,was there on a couple of school trips so ....that memory again! You can walk on a good bit of the wall still,lovely,if not windy walks and good views,wildlife etc.Excelent rock and crag climbing if you were up for it,managed to do my first E1 climb there


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

There are a couple of campsites along the B6318 close to Housesteads and the visitor centre but don't know if they are open that time of year.
There is a car parking area close by that is suitable for motorhomes and I would happily stay there overnight but damned if I know exactly where it is on the map. Definitely on the B6318 and on the right if travelling East. Only used to run past the place every day last year and kept thinking to myself what a great place to overnight :roll: Perfect place to walk to the wall, if you can find it :roll: 
Hope this is of help and not confusing.
Norman


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

The Roman Army Museum is near the wall and worth a visit. There's a discounted joint ticket that gets you into Vindolanda as well, but I've only been to the Museum. If you carry on down the road past the museum there's a good car park that you should be able to get in, and a nice walk along the wall. I also went to a car park a bit further east along the wall that was fine too.

Directions

I can't suggest suitable camp sites, as I was staying with friends who have a farm that you can see from the wall. 2.5 miles up a single track lane, over 7 cattle grids, through a farm yard, and pretty cold, wet and windy for most of my stay!


----------



## buellster (Feb 3, 2008)

The closest car park to the best section of the wall is at Steel Rigg just before the visitor centre at Once Brewed (poss. Twice Brewed) Theres a pub and a camp site nearby. The car park is up a narrow road and is quiet isolated, the walk takes you along the crag to the Roman Fort at Houseteads. This is the section of wall which appears on most of the advertising fore the wall. As far as I can remember Steel Rigg is signed off the military road.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi tramp

Best to buy OS Landranger 1:50000 sheets 86 & 87 as they clearly show the line of the wall and name all the major features including forts, camps, milecastles, temples etc. WH Smith had a buy one get one half price offer I think, it may be worth trying there. If only buying one go for 86 as it has most useful coverage and there is quite an overlap.

Armed with the maps the wall is a great adventure. I agree with Carvoran as a good first visit as it gives an excellent overview of the whole system
GR 667658 Sheet 86. Only problem with visiting excavated sites is that they take up lots of time because they are so good so if you've only got one day the museum plus a drive along the B6318 is the way to do it. As already posted there are lots of good parking spots on the B6318 near to features, views, walks etc and there are lots of information boards to keep you informed.

Steel Rigg is at GR752677 on Sheet 86 (and 87 for that matter - overlap!) and there is an excellent walk there.

Whole visit is first class and can be developed into longer exploration if you have more than one day e.g. visiting section west of Gilsland, visiting camps, forts etc, looking for preserved remains in local villages and even in farmsteads, and going off the line of the wall to places like Corbridge.

The drive along the B6318 between Greenhead (Carvoran) and Chollerford (GR919706 - Sheet 87) is brilliant and memorable with lots of exploration opportunities. Once you've been to the wall you may well get hooked as we have - visit a couple of time a year and always enjoy it and find something new (or rather old - you know what I mean!)

Hope this is useful

Happy travels


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

There's a small layby we stopped overnight in at Banks nr Brampton.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*asdlhlv*

hi everybody.
Thanks very much for the excellent info bound to be a good trip even if wet  still maybe september will be better.

tramp


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

About 10-15 miles north of the wall is the village of Belligham which has an excellent CS/CL on a farm right in the middle of the village. It has the fastest chickens in the land when theres food on offer.

Cawfields quarry is on the wall and has a secluded carpark, but I havnt been for years

Andy


----------

